# My first talking skull.



## Guest (Mar 6, 2019)

My wife wanted something special for Renfaire.

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=LWlEYURFLTE4RU5GX2tiS2k2bDduaVdBOFp0V3JR


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Handsome skull:jol: A talking skull has been on our Halloween to-do list for a while now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2019)

RoxyBlue said:


> Handsome skull:jol: A talking skull has been on our Halloween to-do list for a while now.


Thank You.

This build has given me the "bug". I am going to do several more and try my hand at a 3 axis.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2019)

Hairazor said:


> Nice work


Thank you


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can you tell us a little bit about how you put it together?


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

:coolkin: *Excellent job Ridingrick!! I've been wanting to do this myself for a long time. Years ago I bought a bunch of Boris skulls with this idea I'd get people from HauntForum to help me but I never did it. I gave some away to HauntForum members, sold some at cost (which was almost nothing...I got them at BigLots after Halloween sale. I didn't realize they'd never sell them again, I wish I had bought them all) but I still have some that I am determined to hack.

As RoxyBlue asked...I hope you post a Prop How-To.* :biggrinkin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2019)

RoxyBlue said:


> Can you tell us a little bit about how you put it together?


Lets see:

I started with a Bucky skull off Ebay, it was $18 for a 2nd class skull so I thought that was a good deal. Went to Haunt Hackers and bought a Wee Little Talker Board for the controller. The servo is a Hitec 425BB that I found on Ebay.

I used Scary Terrys instructions for installing the servo.

http://www.scary-terry.com/buckyservo/buckyservo.htm
Its a good starting site for Halloween prop newbees.

For the controller I followed the instructions provided by Haunt Hackers, it is important to follow everything they document by the letter, for their builds. It's nice that they post all their docs on the website so you can read everything about it before you buy. I used their recommended sources for parts as they were less expensive than anyplace else including ebay. The Wee Little Talker is much more user friendly than the Scarry Terry board, although a little more expensive to build. But was cheaper than the other controllers I could find.

For the aging look I brushed on a coat of dark brown wood stain and then went back prior to it drying and rubbed it off. I tried to not rub off too much around the depressions.

With the skull itself done next came the voice tracks. For these I used Audacity, its a free program online. I recorded the voice tracks and then with Audacity I changed the pitch and tempo effects settings so it didnt sound like my voice. There is a Twitter app that makes voice tracks sound British called Britishizer. I dont tweet and couldn't figure our how to use it for my project, but it would sure sound cool. Maybe a user here could figure it out for their projects.

I hope that provided you with some usable info. But if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2019)

PrettyGhoul said:


> :coolkin: *Excellent job Ridingrick!! I've been wanting to do this myself for a long time. Years ago I bought a bunch of Boris skulls with this idea I'd get people from HauntForum to help me but I never did it. I gave some away to HauntForum members, sold some at cost (which was almost nothing...I got them at BigLots after Halloween sale. I didn't realize they'd never sell them again, I wish I had bought them all) but I still have some that I am determined to hack.
> 
> As RoxyBlue asked...I hope you post a Prop How-To.* :biggrinkin:


http://www.automat3d.com/gemmy-skull-midi-hack/

There are a few more if you search the web. I had come across a company that makes a drop in hack controller for Boris skulls that ran about $55 already built but I cannot find the site again, but it is out there.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting the additional information! I use Audacity, too, for music and voice recordings - love the program.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

This looks great. Thanks for sharing. I also have a Boris I've never used but wanted to learn about servos to make my stirring witch talk and move her eyes (after I pull the Dougie out of there). Thanks for the info, I am in the "what the heck does all this stuff mean and what do I do with it?" stage still ha ha.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2019)

Daphne said:


> This looks great. Thanks for sharing. I also have a Boris I've never used but wanted to learn about servos to make my stirring witch talk and move her eyes (after I pull the Dougie out of there). Thanks for the info, I am in the "what the heck does all this stuff mean and what do I do with it?" stage still ha ha.


Thank you and your welcome. My wife likes the stirring witches, so maybe in the future.
I believe to learn by doing, after reading how. Get out there and build some props. It can be a very consuming hobby ......................


----------



## Crashbig (May 16, 2019)

That's awesome, I just ordered the kit from Cowalicious and I'm looking forward to playing around with it.


----------



## Cemetery Wind (Oct 15, 2014)

This looks awesome , ok I have to try it☠


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Ridingrick said:


> Thank you and your welcome. My wife likes the stirring witches, so maybe in the future.
> I believe to learn by doing, after reading how. Get out there and build some props. It can be a very consuming hobby ......................


We had to build a detached garage to hold all the props I've built ha ha. Time consuming is one way to put it! I'm just not a guru on electronics although I have followed the amazing tutorials provided by the generous experts on the forum for the electronic ones I've made.


----------



## Chugach (May 31, 2019)

Nice job on you talking skull Ridingrick. I have been looking at the Wee Little Talker to build but have very little soldering experience. Is it as difficult as the directions state?


Chugach


----------



## Ridingrick (Apr 27, 2020)

Chugach said:


> Nice job on you talking skull Ridingrick. I have been looking at the Wee Little Talker to build but have very little soldering experience. Is it as difficult as the directions state?
> 
> Chugach


I have been doing diy electronic kits since back in the late 60s so I might not be the one to ask. I did not consider building the board difficult. Take your time and double check component placement before soldering. There are youtube videos on beginning soldering if you need a tutorial.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

nice work,He's very cool.


----------

